# Démonter powerbook G3



## Langellier (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
On vient de me donner un powerbook G3 datant de 1998. Mais hélas la prise du transfo semble avoir un mauvais contact. Le transfo est bon. Mais rien ne rendre dans l'ordinateur qui manifeste un indifférence totale !
J'ai essayé de le démonter en utilisant des notices trouvées en ligne.  J'ai enlevé la batterie et le lecteur de disquette. J'ai enlevé les vis torx ! du dessous, légèrement soulevé le clavier, mais cela résiste au milieu et je ne vois pas où je peux enlever d'autres vis.
Merci de me dire comment démonter et surtout comment atteindre l'alimentation (prise du transfo).


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> On vient de me donner un powerbook G3 datant de 1998. Mais hélas la prise du transfo semble avoir un mauvais contact. Le transfo est bon. Mais rien ne rendre dans l'ordinateur qui manifeste un indifférence totale !
> J'ai essayé de le démonter en utilisant des notices trouvées en ligne.  J'ai enlevé la batterie et le lecteur de disquette. J'ai enlevé les vis torx ! du dessous, légèrement soulevé le clavier, mais cela résiste au milieu et je ne vois pas où je peux enlever d'autres vis.
> Merci de me dire comment démonter et surtout comment atteindre l'alimentation (prise du transfo).



J'ai ce dont tu as toujours rêvé, mais ça pèse 1,4 Go, alors regardes tes MP


----------



## Langellier (23 Novembre 2008)

Mon powerbook G3 date de 1998, je suppose donc que c'est un *PowerBook Wallstreet.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Mon powerbook G3 date de 1998, je suppose donc que c'est un *PowerBook Wallstreet.*



1998, ça peut-être un Kanga (novembre 97 à mai 98, même carosserie que l'ancien 3400), un Wallstreet (mai 98 à septembre 98) ou un PDQ (WallStreet évo à partir de septembre ou octobre 98.

WallStreet et PDQ affichent leus caractéristiques sous le boîtier (en clair sur l'étiquette avec le code barre, et le code modèle (M4753 pour les deux) sur l'autre étiquette.

Les WallStreet c'étaient des 233, 250 et 292 Mhz, les PDQ : 233, 266 et 300 Mhz. Les écrans 12 pouces des WallStreet étaient "matrice passive", ceux des PDQ étaient "matrice active". les 13 et 14 pouces étaient tous "matrice active"


----------



## joe404 (1 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai un souci de ventilo ki vibre à basse vitesse
je souhaite en changer 
je pense avoir trouvé chez go tronic un Sunon compatible?
votre methode d'ouverture est elle valable pour un G4 1,67 GHZ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

joe404 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un souci de ventilo ki vibre à basse vitesse
> je souhaite en changer
> je pense avoir trouvé chez go tronic un Sunon compatible?
> votre methode d'ouverture est elle valable pour un G4 1,67 GHZ?



Ah nan, celui là, c'est autre chose, pour le 15", c'est là, et le 17" ici.


----------

